

Red Hook’s Cutting-Edge Wireless Network - jrbaldwin
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/24/nyregion/red-hooks-cutting-edge-wireless-network.html

======
adamfeldman
"He was examining two devices on the roof while wirelessly conversing with a
minicomputer a few hundred feet away..."

What's a minicomputer?

~~~
DigitalJack
Maybe a raspberry pi could be called a minicomputer today. It meant something
a little smaller than a mainframe in decades past.

~~~
adamfeldman
I like that, it really works well. Repurposing yesterday's jargon for today's
innovations.

I still think the writer should work on that word choice though....

~~~
adamfeldman
Replying since I can't edit my comment any longer: someone deleted their reply
to me, but they pointed out Raspberry Pi and Arduinos are already known as
Nanocomputers
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanocomputer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanocomputer)

